# Florida Smoke Out



## flagriller (Oct 8, 2007)

Well, looking at the forecast I think the weather is going top be fantastic.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  A cold front is going to move through on Thursday dropint the temps to mid 80's and low humidity.  Saturday for the "event" is going to be 80-87* with only a 10% chance of rain and clear skys! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  USF Football will be on the radio at noon too.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Go Bulls! #5


----------



## flagriller (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow, that sound like perfect weather for you FlaGriller!


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 8, 2007)

LOL  Ever feel all alone?


----------



## flagriller (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah, but I have this invisable friend and my doctor
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    ahh never mind.

Looks like good weather.


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 8, 2007)

Sounds great FlaGriller. I hope all works out smooth and the Florida group has a great time. Don't forget the pics... every gathering has to have pics and stories.


----------



## flagriller (Oct 8, 2007)

Darn, I hope someone brings a camera.  I don't have a digital one.


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 8, 2007)

I'll try to remember to bring one..........my wife is the big picture taker, so it is not something I usually think about.


----------



## flagriller (Oct 8, 2007)

Mine too. All we have is a film type.  I guess I could scan them, but the quality when posted ?


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 8, 2007)

I can see myself showing up with the camera and Juniper Berries, but no smoker.  LOL   I need to make a list............and follow it.


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 8, 2007)

That sounds like something I'd do... I always leave the important stuff at home. LOL .. get the pics if you can remember to take the camera.


----------



## flagriller (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah, I made one and all I need to do is bring some tables from work and get some buns.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 8, 2007)

Have fun guys!


----------



## vlap (Oct 8, 2007)

I will try and bring my camera as well... Also if anyone forgets anything I don't think it will be hard to run out and get it.

This should be a great time! I can't wait


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 8, 2007)

They say it's alright to talk to yourself but start worrying if you answer yourself,I think you need to start worrying


----------



## scotty (Oct 8, 2007)

Im definitely bringing my digital and will take lots pf pictures. The 14th is  miss rockys  birthday so even if the weather is  not suitable for  motorcycling we will drive down on the 13th for the smoke out..
 I hope  nothing goes  wrong  and interferes with our plans.
 We will bring 3or 4  bottles of home made wine for sharing and a few pounds of  home made potatoe salad.


----------



## vlap (Oct 12, 2007)

Everyone READY!!!! Is it tomorrow yet?

Sure was nice an cool this morning. It almost broke 70 for a low this morning! hehehe

Guess I better get my list of stuff together for tomorrow.. What am I cooking again
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looking forward to met you all...


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah, when I stepped outside this morning I thought I might have to back in for a jacket. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    70 brrrrr.....   I think last night was the first time in months that my air conditioning shut off.........maybe this next electric bill will be under $400  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Damn power company.


Oh yeah, ready for tomorrow..........other than the fact that I have to hook up the trailer, load it up, prep the meat...........

I told my son last night that I would not be at his game tomorrow and he said "are you going to some cook off thingy"   LOL


----------



## flagriller (Oct 12, 2007)

You're going to help me and Joe cook the ribs we got.  I have 3 double packs of beefies.


----------



## flagriller (Oct 12, 2007)

READY!!! 
Seasoned the country ribs and chicken breasts with EVOO and rub, will do the beefies and butts tonight.
Have my sauce all made, Alice is doing corn bread and brownies in the morning and getting the house ready.






My one son is going to the USF Game at noon and we'll listen on the radio.


----------



## scotty (Oct 12, 2007)

We are really looking foreward to it. 
    We chose 4 diferent wines from our inventory. I hope we  have room in the sissy bar bag. I dont have saddle bags.
 Today we  start the potatoe salad. The real deli stuff we used to make  is always made the  day before. Then it sits overnight to absorb the first application of  mayo/salad dressing.
 A second application is  added  just before it is set out to sell. We will add the second application at about saturday  noon when we leave for  brandon. I have a small 6 pack cooler  to transport the salad and  keep it cool.
  The weather for the weekend looks great.


----------



## vlap (Oct 12, 2007)

I know I was going to be helping... Gotto get my meat and chiles for the chili. Maybe a big bag of tortillas to throw on the grill...

Stuff for apple and blueberry pie. Maybe a couple pineapples for grilled pineapples.

7layer dip stuff and chips...

Lotsa food!

IS IT TIME YET?


----------



## flagriller (Oct 12, 2007)

Man o man....we are going to have loads of good stuff.


----------

